# Der HEW-Cyclassics 2005 Thread



## Hellfish (29. November 2004)

Moin Leute!

Die Cyclassics liegen jetzt ja schon fast 4 Monate zurück, und ab übermorgen kann man sich für die Cyclassics 2005 anmelden!
Wollen wir (Mi!, Fritz, Smash, Donatus, ich) wieder in einem Team antreten? Wie wollen wir uns nennen? "Team Shamrock"?
Die Strecke wird übrigens etwas kürzer (100/155) als im letzten Jahr (115/170), dafür aber hügeliger sein. 

Edit: Ich habe mir die Strecke gerade mal mit TOP50 angesehen! Keine Ahnung, wieso die Harburger Berge da so "abgeschnitten" sind, aber das Profil  sieht deutlich hügeliger als im letzten Jahr aus.


----------



## Rabbit (30. November 2004)

Ich habe das Thema mal oben festgepinnt!
Zum Thema Teamname: Warum fahrt ihr nicht unter dem "Banner" der IBC?

*Normal* eben 

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ozei (30. November 2004)

Moin, ich fahr die Cyclassics auf jeden Fall mit, allerdings die lange Strecke. Ich glaube ich werde dieses Jahr mal ein bisschen pokern und mir die Teilnahme Last-Minute bei ebay holen. Hat mich schon etwas geärgert, als ich dieses Jahr erfahren hab, dass ein Kumpel nur 20 bezahlt hat...


----------



## Smash (30. November 2004)

Moin Moin!
Ich werde in jedem Fall wieder mit im Team fahren. Was spricht denn gegen den alten Teamnamen 'IBC Racing Team', wie in diesem Jahr? (womit ich 'Rabbit' recht gebe)
Zur Info: Donatus ist leider aus dem Norden weggezogen und will nicht im kommenden Jahr starten...

Schönen Gruß, Smash


----------



## Mi! (30. November 2004)

Servus,

bin im Team auf alle Fälle dabei. IBC Racing Team wie gehabt. Steigungen können wir entweder bei mir am Deich trainieren oder wir gönnen uns mal desöfteren den Waseberg.

Gruß Mi!


----------



## Hellfish (30. November 2004)

Mi! schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> 
> bin im Team auf alle Fälle dabei. IBC Racing Team wie gehabt. Steigungen können wir entweder bei mir am Deich trainieren oder wir gönne uns mal desöfteren den Waseberg.
> 
> Gruß Mi!



Oki, dann melde ih mich morgen auch an.
Teamname: IBC Racing Team
Und zwar auf den 100 km!!!
So wie es aussieht, muss man sich nämlich schon im Vorfeld entscheiden, ob man die 100 oder 155 fährt...


----------



## Putcho (1. Dezember 2004)

Hellfish schrieb:
			
		

> Oki, dann melde ih mich morgen auch an.
> Teamname: IBC Racing Team
> Und zwar auf den 100 km!!!
> So wie es aussieht, muss man sich nämlich schon im Vorfeld entscheiden, ob man die 100 oder 155 fährt...




Dem schliesse ich mich 100%'tig an. Ich melde mich jetzt gleich an ......
Grüsse von Putcho


----------



## Alan (1. Dezember 2004)

Wenn es alle so eilig haben, sind die 10.000 Plätze für die 100 km ja pünktlich zu Nikolaus weg...  Ob die 3.000 155er bis zum WE reichen?? Bin gespannt.

D.


----------



## Marec (1. Dezember 2004)

Wer hätte denn Kondition für die 55´er Tour?  Ich glaube 100 sind mir noch zu viel. 
Gruß


----------



## Putcho (1. Dezember 2004)

Moin,
hab mich gerade für die 100 Km, Team  	 "IBC Racing Team" angemeldet!!


----------



## edvars (1. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

Ich versuche für meine part dieses Jahr alles ein bisshen früher zu planen, Ich finde IBC Racing TEAM ist das beste Nahme(Das IBC Trikot ist ausserdem net). 

Ich glaube das eine Voraussetzung als Team, ist das mann zusammen tranieren, und versuchen ein bisshen Sportliche und sociale teamgeist reinzubringen. Veil genau das Teamfahren ist was besondere schönens die man beim rennradfahren erleben kannst, in gegenteil zu Mountainbike(abgesehen von einige mtb rennen).

Für mich bedeutet ein Radteam etwas mehr als nur die gleiche trikot zu tragen, das bedeutet das man bereit ist für die oder das bedste fahrer in seine mannschaft zu fahren,,, dadurch wird mann automatisch selber eine bessere placierung krigen. Ich glaube das wir in 2005(auf die 100km) alle unter die 1000 bedste werden kannst, auch oder  besser? wen wir jetzt mit die vorbereitung anfängt.

Was am wigtigsten ist, das wir versuchen als Team zu fahren, ein, oder jeder zweite woche sich trift zum traening trift.

Was Meint ihr????????   "Alea jacta est"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smash (1. Dezember 2004)

Hey ... habe mich auf 100km für das 'IBC Racing Team' gemeldet...
Gruß, Smash


----------



## Hellfish (1. Dezember 2004)

Strecke: 100 km (57,50 Euro)
Art des Fahrrades: Rennrad
Einzelwertung: Ja
Teamwertung: Ja
Teamname: IBC Racing Team


----------



## Mi! (2. Dezember 2004)

grade angemeldet: IBC Racing Team


----------



## edvars (3. Dezember 2004)

Hallo an alle,

Da ich und Ozei die 150 Km Fahrt, werde ich eine zweite Rennrad Team für die HEW Cyclassic Builden, das Team nahme, ist IBC Racing Team 2, und wir werden in die IBC Trikot Fahren. 

Gesucht wird zusätzlich zu  Ozei und ich, 5 bis 8 leute die auch die 150 Km fahren willst, die auch bereit ist mit uns regelmässig zu tranieren um unsere Fahtechnik als Team zu verbessern.

Morten.


----------



## Fritz Bodosondo (7. Dezember 2004)

Ich habe mich auch angemeldet. Allerdings für die 155 km, da ich 2004 eigentlich schon die lange Runde angreifen wollte. Damit bin ich fürs Rennen aus "Team Shamrock" raus.   
Ich würde aber gerne wieder zum Training mit Euch durch Nordheide, Marsch, etc. fahren. Vielleicht klappt das ja etwas öfter als dieses Jahr. Ich schlage dazu gleich mal als ersten Termin Sonntag, den 9. Januar vor. Wir könnten am "alten" Treffpunkt Hbf starten und anschließend durch die Vierlande rollen und den Weihnachtsspeck etwas loswerden. Ein guter Vorsatz, oder?   
Wer wäre dabei?

Gruß

Fritz


----------



## Smash (7. Dezember 2004)

Moin 'Fritz'
Das ist eine gute Idee mit der Trainingstour. Jetzt fehlt nur noch der passende Eintrag als 'LMB' und ich bin dabei!

Hey... habt Ihr die neue Streckenführung gesehen?    Als Buchholzer kommt da richtig Freude auf...   

Gruß, Smash


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mi! (7. Dezember 2004)

Hi Fritz,

09.01.05 eingeplant.

Gruß

Mi!


----------



## Husten (7. Dezember 2004)

Auf der Cyclassics Homepage steht heute, dass die 155km komplett ausverkauft sind. Der ESK wird mit mindestens 7 Leuten auf die große Schleife gehen. Mir schießt jetzt schon das Adrenalin hoch wenn ich nur daran denke...

Bis denn


----------



## Marec (8. Dezember 2004)

Soooo, 
habe mich auch für die 100 Km Distanz angemeldet, als Teammitglied.
Es sind übrigens noch 1000 Plätze für die 155 Km Distanz zu bekommen. Die haben die Orgas bei der 100ér Distanz abgezogen... Nu aber los...


----------



## ozei (9. Dezember 2004)

Überroller schrieb:
			
		

> Soooo,
> habe mich auch für die 100 Km Distanz angemeldet, als Teammitglied.
> Es sind übrigens noch 1000 Plätze für die 155 Km Distanz zu bekommen. Die haben die Orgas bei der 100ér Distanz abgezogen... Nu aber los...



Hey Alter, du bist mein Retter . Gestern Abend wollte ich mich anmelden - ausverkauft. Heute morgen gings wieder für die 155 . Hab nen Platz, das Treppchen ruft .


----------



## Fritz Bodosondo (9. Dezember 2004)

ozei schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube ich werde dieses Jahr mal ein bisschen pokern und mir die Teilnahme Last-Minute bei ebay holen.



...verzockt? Kalte Füße?

Jemand gegen einen Start um 11.00 am 9.1.? Fahrtzeit ca. 2-3h. Nichtmeldung gilt als Zustimmung.   

Gruß

Fritz


----------



## ozei (9. Dezember 2004)

Fritz Bodosondo schrieb:
			
		

> ...verzockt? Kalte Füße?



Ja kalte Füße


----------



## Marec (9. Dezember 2004)

ozei schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Alter, du bist mein Retter . Gestern Abend wollte ich mich anmelden - ausverkauft. Heute morgen gings wieder für die 155 . Hab nen Platz, das Treppchen ruft .



Gerne. 
Kann mir jemand ein Rennrad leihen?   
Gruß


----------



## edvars (10. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

Ich werde morgen eine Traenings tour machen, 70 Km g2 wintertraening. Ich werde 12:30 von Finkenwerder Fähreanleger aus starten, und dan richtung Stade fahren, und dan zürück.  Optionell konte man interwalle auf Panzerstr fahren, haupsache keine Autos in der nähe.

Über jede teilnahme wurde ich mich freuen.

Morten.


----------



## ozei (11. Dezember 2004)

Hi Morten,

ich würde super gerne mitkommen, ich schaffs aber zeitlich nicht, weil ich bis Dienstag noch was für die Uni fertig Prgrammieren muss. Wenn Du nächstes Wochenende wieder fährst, bin ich dabei!!! Viel Spass heute!

Michael



			
				edvars schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Ich werde morgen eine Traenings tour machen, 70 Km g2 wintertraening. Ich werde 12:30 von Finkenwerder Fähreanleger aus starten, und dan richtung Stade fahren, und dan zürück.  Optionell konte man interwalle auf Panzerstr fahren, haupsache keine Autos in der nähe.
> 
> ...


----------



## edvars (15. Dezember 2004)

ozei schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Morten,
> 
> ich würde super gerne mitkommen, ich schaffs aber zeitlich nicht, weil ich bis Dienstag noch was für die Uni fertig Prgrammieren muss. Wenn Du nächstes Wochenende wieder fährst, bin ich dabei!!! Viel Spass heute!
> 
> Michael



Hi Michael, 

Ich bekomme besuch am Wochenende von mein Freund Hagen, aus Berlin, ich werde ihn die Harburger Berge vorstellen. Tourbeginn Samstag d. 18.12, 12:30 am Kärtner Hütte, du bist Hertzlich eingeladen to join us!

Morten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marec (23. Dezember 2004)

Habe schonmal ein Rennradrahmen ersteigert... hoffe das ich das Bike dann zu den Classics fertig bekomme. 
Gruß


----------



## Fritz Bodosondo (3. Januar 2005)

Smash schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist eine gute Idee mit der Trainingstour. Jetzt fehlt nur noch der passende Eintrag als 'LMB' und ich bin dabei!



So, Eintrag ist erledigt . Bitte hier eintragen. Wer fährt am Sonntag noch mit? 

Gruß

Fritz


----------



## Hellfish (5. Januar 2005)

Fritz Bodosondo schrieb:
			
		

> So, Eintrag ist erledigt . Bitte hier eintragen. Wer fährt am Sonntag noch mit?


Ich habe mich gerade eingetragen. (Wetter & Erkältung könnten mir noch einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen...)


----------



## Hellfish (8. Januar 2005)

Hellfish schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mich gerade eingetragen. (Wetter & Erkältung könnten mir noch einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen...)


Sorry, ich komme morgen nicht, mir ist das zu windig. 

Edit: Wie sieht es mit dem nächsten Wochenende aus?


----------



## northpoint (6. Februar 2005)

Der Thread muß muß wohl bald umbenannt werden,da der Name HEW bald ersetzt wird durch Vattenfall.  

Siehe hier!


----------



## tomcon (4. März 2005)

northpoint schrieb:
			
		

> Der Thread muß muß wohl bald umbenannt werden,da der Name HEW bald ersetzt wird durch Vattenfall.
> 
> Siehe hier!




neee, der Name HEW Cyclassics soll trotzdem bleiben!


----------



## edvars (4. März 2005)

tomcon schrieb:
			
		

> neee, der Name HEW Cyclassics soll trotzdem bleiben!



Hejsan!

Die officielle übernahme von HEW, durch Vattenfall ist erst ab 01.01.2006 glaube ich.


----------



## Sanz (4. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

warum ist so ein toter statischer Threat noch als wichtig oben festgenagelt   So ein Forum lebt von der Dynamik!  

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Hellfish (4. Juni 2005)

Sanz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> warum ist so ein toter statischer Threat noch als wichtig oben festgenagelt   So ein Forum lebt von der Dynamik!
> 
> ...


Der Thread ist oben angepinnt, dass auch jeder weiss, dass bald die Cyclassics stattfinden. 

Mi!, Smash, Fritz, wie sieht es mit 'ner gemeinsammen Tour durch die Hetlinger Masch aus? Oder wollen wir mal den Steinburger Geesthang erklimmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanz (4. Juni 2005)

> Der Thread ist oben angepinnt, dass auch jeder weiss, dass bald die Cyclassics stattfinden.



Dann könnte man auch alle wichtigen nächsten Mountainbikerennen für Norddeutschland oben festnageln!   Ob es ein threat verdient oben zu bleiben entscheiden die Benutzer eines Forums mit Beiträgen.   Also gebt Gas!

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Mi! (8. Juni 2005)

Moin Leute,

ich werde demnächst mal meinen Kalender befragen und nach einem Terimn Ausschau halten. Wie stehts mit der "Freizeit" bei euch?! Die nächste Tour in der Marsch wird aber auf alle Fälle mit anschließender Pastaparty bei mir stattfinden!!!

Bis dahin 


Mi!


----------



## Marec (14. Juni 2005)

Hi,

ein Kollege hat noch eine Startnummer für die 100 km Tour zu verkaufen. Genauer gesagt, der Bekannte meines Kollegen. Wer Interesse hat kann mir ja eine Mail schreiben. Ich muß allerdings sagen, daß der Typ noch keine Verzichtserklärung unterschrieben hat. Das muß noch klar gestellt werden. Ihr wollt ja mit Eurem Namen  starten.
Gruß


----------



## Hellfish (19. Juni 2005)

Mi! schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Leute,
> 
> ich werde demnächst mal meinen Kalender befragen und nach einem Terimn Ausschau halten. Wie stehts mit der "Freizeit" bei euch?! Die nächste Tour in der Marsch wird aber auf alle Fälle mit anschließender Pastaparty bei mir stattfinden!!!
> 
> ...


An den nächsten beiden Wochenenden habe ich keine Zeit, aber danach können wir uns gerne auf 'ne Tour treffen. 
Mein neues Rennrad hat gestern übrigens seinen ersten Bewährungstest bestanden und mich durch das bergige *g* Schleswig-Holstein getragen. 


Bis denne
H


----------



## Dominator2003 (25. Juni 2005)

hy,
hab mich für die 55erkm strecke mit nem MTB angemeldet.fährt da noch wer mit?


----------



## Sahnie (25. Juni 2005)

Für 55 Kilometer nach Hamburg? Fahr lieber das Jedermannrennen Rund um den Elm mit. Ist günstiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dominator2003 (26. Juni 2005)

nein,will in hamburg fahren.bin auch schon beginn der anmeldungsformulare dabei.


----------



## Hellfish (4. Juli 2005)

Mi! schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Leute,
> 
> ich werde demnächst mal meinen Kalender befragen und nach einem Terimn Ausschau halten. Wie stehts mit der "Freizeit" bei euch?! Die nächste Tour in der Marsch wird aber auf alle Fälle mit anschließender Pastaparty bei mir stattfinden!!!
> 
> ...


Ich wäre für Samstag den 16. oder Sonntag den 24.


----------



## Mi! (6. Juli 2005)

Moin,

so ich habe mal den 24. locker in meinen Terminkalender eingetragen. Wie siehts mit den anderen aus?????? 

Gruß

Mi!


----------



## Smash (7. Juli 2005)

Moin!
Der 24. geht Ok für mich. Es wäre leider die letzte große Trainingsfahrt vor dem Rennen, oder?
Bis dahin würde ich auch gerne in der Woche weiter trainieren. Wer hast denn Zeit und Lust dazu?
Start wäre ab ca. 18Uhr hier in Buchholz nach Absprache. Es ist eine mittellange Runde von ca. 75km, zum Teil auf der Strecke der CyClassics durch die Nordheide... 
Also kurz via PM melden und los, da ich dazu keinen Eintrag unter LMB mache...

Gruß, Smash

P.S. Ich freue mich schon auf das Wiedersehen vom 'Team Shamrock'   !


----------



## Mi! (12. Juli 2005)

Moin,

na das ist doch mal ein Wort, ich halte mal den 24.07. als "letzten" Trainingstermin fest.

Startpunkt: Hetlingen Raiffeisenbank
Uhrzeit: ~ 13:30 Uhr 
Strecke: flach, flacher, Hetlinger Marsch, evtl. Abbieger über Blankenese
Länge: ca: 60 - 70 km
Abendprogramm: Pasta Party bei mir, Duschsachen sind mitzubringen


Also bist dahin

Mi!


*Wo steckt Fritz????!!!!*


----------



## Nordlicht (14. Juli 2005)

Sanz schrieb:
			
		

> Ob es ein threat verdient oben zu bleiben entscheiden die Benutzer eines Forums mit Beiträgen.   Also gebt Gas!
> 
> Gruß
> Andre



moin!

in dem hew-forum hat sich einer die mühe gemacht und das höhenprofil mal graphisch dargestellt. das ist es doch wert, hier mal gezeigt zu werden, oder? der kleine "zacken" zwischen km 80 und 90 dürfte die köhlbrandbrücke sein ...

ich fahre übrigens die 155km ... mit dem mtb!

gruss
nordlicht


----------



## Nordlicht (14. Juli 2005)

und weil ich grad dabei bin ... kennt ihr den ?

gruss
nordlicht


----------



## Mi! (19. Juli 2005)

Moin,

leider muss die Trainingsfahrt am 24. abgesagt werden!!!

Aus welchen ehrenhaften Mitstreitern besteht das 100 km Team jetzt eigentlich? Ich denke es sollte jeder der sich angemeldet noch mal melden.

Ich habe im Sinn:

Smash
Putcho
Hellfish
Überroller
Mi!

Wie stehts mit dir Fritz???

Nach Aussage von Smash wird das Rennen um 08:00 Uhr gestartet. Ich würde vorschlagen wir treffen uns um 07.30 Uhr wie gehabt am Hauptbahnhof Ausgang Mönckebergstraße

Gruß

Mi!


----------



## Hellfish (19. Juli 2005)

Mi! schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> leider muss die Trainingsfahrt am 24. abgesagt werden!!!



Wieso das denn?

Wollen wir 4 (Smash, Putcho, Hellfish, Überroller) an diesem Sonntag trotzdem eine Tour machen?



> Wie stehts mit dir Fritz???


Fritz wollte AFIAR die lange Strecke fahren.



> Nach Aussage von Smash wird das Rennen um 08:00 Uhr gestartet. Ich würde vorschlagen wir treffen uns um 07.30 Uhr wie gehabt am Hauptbahnhof Ausgang Mönckebergstraße


Ja, das würde ich auch vorschlagen. 
Und nicht vergessen: So sehen wir aus! 




> Gruß
> 
> Mi!


Bis denne.


----------



## Mi! (19. Juli 2005)

Leider hat Smash absagen müssen, ich hätte prinzipiell Zeit. Aber da die anderen Herrschaften nicht aus dem Quark kommen............................


Gruß

Mi!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Putcho (19. Juli 2005)

Hallo Michael,
am 24. werde ich jetzt doch auch dabei sein ...
wenn wir mehr als 2 Leute sind....
Smash hat ja bereits abgesagt. Wenn klappen sollte bitte auf Handy anrufen da ich aus Detmold komme ....
Es währ schön wenn es bis Freitag klar ist ob es klappt....
0178-2471702
Putcho


----------



## Hellfish (19. Juli 2005)

Putcho schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael,
> am 24. werde ich jetzt doch auch dabei sein ...
> wenn wir mehr als 2 Leute sind....
> Smash hat ja bereits abgesagt. Wenn klappen sollte bitte auf Handy anrufen da ich aus Detmold komme ....
> ...


*Ich* bin da.
*Du* bist da.
*Mi!* ist da.
--> *Wir* sind da.


----------



## Mi! (20. Juli 2005)

ABSAGE!!!

Bier geht auf meine Rechnung!!!


Mi!


----------



## Hellfish (21. Juli 2005)

Mi! schrieb:
			
		

> ABSAGE!!!


   
Schade.




> Bier geht auf meine Rechnung!!!
> Mi!


Ok, wir sehen uns dann in HH am Bahnhof.


----------



## Marec (21. Juli 2005)

Also,

falls am Sonntag doch gefahren wird, bin ich im dabei. 
Egal ob in der Nordheide oder Hetlinger Marsch, Altes Land... 
Gruß Marec


----------



## Putcho (22. Juli 2005)

Wenn wir 3  Leute am Sonntag-Nachmittag zusamenbekommen würde ich gern fahren. Gern auch in der Nordheide oder .... vieleicht bei mir um die Ecke Grossensee, Trittau ... etc.
sind wir den zu Dritt?
1. Überroller
2. Putcho
3. Hellfish ??


----------



## Hellfish (22. Juli 2005)

Putcho schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn wir 3  Leute am Sonntag-Nachmittag zusamenbekommen würde ich gern fahren. Gern auch in der Nordheide oder .... vieleicht bei mir um die Ecke Grossensee, Trittau ... etc.
> sind wir den zu Dritt?
> 1. Überroller
> 2. Putcho
> 3. Hellfish ??


Momentan mache ich Urlaub in Kiel und muss am Sonntag irgendwie mit der Bahn und Gepäck nach Itzehoe kommen.

Ein Treffen in HH-Harburg oder Buchholz wäre also, wenn das Wetter mitspielt, ok. Dann könnten wir ja einen Teil der Strecke abfahren.


----------



## Putcho (22. Juli 2005)

Hellfish schrieb:
			
		

> Momentan mache ich Urlaub in Kiel und muss am Sonntag irgendwie mit der Bahn und Gepäck nach Itzehoe kommen.
> 
> Ein Treffen in HH-Harburg oder Buchholz wäre also, wenn das Wetter mitspielt, ok. Dann könnten wir ja einen Teil der Strecke abfahren.



Dann fehlt nur noch die Zusage von Überroller. Hamburg-Harburg währe für mich ideal.. 
Um Montagabend  werde ich mit Smash auch noch mal eine Runde in der Nordheide teilweise auf der Original-Strecke drehen (ca.70-75 Km).
Wer sich  da anschließen will und kann ist eingeladen mitzukurbeln.
Putcho


----------



## Marec (22. Juli 2005)

Jo,

bin dabei. Wenn wir uns in HH-Harburg treffen... um so besser. 
Ähm, fährt eigentlich noch jemand mit seinem MTB?
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hellfish (22. Juli 2005)

Überroller schrieb:
			
		

> Jo,
> 
> bin dabei. Wenn wir uns HH-Harburg treffen... um so besser.
> Ähm, fährt eigentlich noch jemand mit seinem MTB?
> Gruß


Ok, dann sind wir zu dritt. 
Meine Bahn kommt um 12:01 in HH-Harburg an. Wo genau wollen wir uns da treffen?


----------



## Marec (23. Juli 2005)

Hellfish schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Bahn kommt um 12:01 in HH-Harburg an. Wo genau wollen wir uns da treffen?



Dann lasst uns doch um 12 am Harburger Fernbahnhof treffen. Holen wir Dich dort ab. 
Sollen ja morgen bis zu 26 Grad werden  .

Marec


----------



## Hellfish (23. Juli 2005)

Überroller schrieb:
			
		

> Dann lasst uns doch um 12 am Harburger Fernbahnhof treffen. Holen wir Dich dort ab.
> Sollen ja morgen bis zu 26 Grad werden  .
> 
> Marec


Ok, ich komme mit der S-Bahn, bin 2 Meter groß, habe eine schwarze Sporttasche auf dem Rücken und schiebe ein blaues Bulls neben mir her.  

Ostausgang? Westausgang? Nordausgang? Südausgang? 

Kann ich die Tasche bei einem von euch ins Auto packen oder kommt ihr auch per Rad?

Edit: Treffen um 14 Uhr


----------



## Putcho (23. Juli 2005)

Überroller schrieb:
			
		

> Dann lasst uns doch um 12 am Harburger Fernbahnhof treffen. Holen wir Dich dort ab.
> Sollen ja morgen bis zu 26 Grad werden  .
> 
> Marec



Oh,   um 12:00 uhr das schaff ich nicht.
Ich komme am Sonntag aus Detmold und muß die Kinder noch zu Hause abliefern....
Frühestens ab 14:00 lieber später ...
Treffpunkt ist O.K.
Ich habe mir grad ein weinrotes Colnago-Retro-Rennrad geliehen.
Hoffe auf eine späteren Termin......
Eine Tasche hat in meinen Auto immer Platz!
Putcho

Edit: Suuuper bis um 14:00 Uhr am Fernbahnhof Harburg, hab ein weinrotes Rad und werde ein rotes Trikot überstreifen....


----------



## Hellfish (23. Juli 2005)

Putcho schrieb:
			
		

> Oh,   um 12:00 uhr das schaff ich nicht.
> Ich komme am Sonntag aus Detmold und muß die Kinder noch zu Hause abliefern....
> Frühestens ab 14:00 lieber später ...
> Treffpunkt ist O.K.
> ...


Ok, dann treffen wir uns um 14 Uhr.

@Überroller, von mir aus können wir uns ja schon vorher treffen. Gibtr es da irgendwelche Restaurants/Biergärten, wo man draußen was leckeres Essen kann und sein Rad in unmittelbarer Reichweite hat?


----------



## Marec (23. Juli 2005)

Schade,

ich habe jetzt leider um 18:00h Verpflichtungen. Das wird mir zu eng  . 
Es ist sauschwer einen gemeinsamen Termin zu finden...wie immer. 
Ich will sonst schauen, das ich am Montag mitfahren kann. Da kann ich auf jeden Fall auch später.
Das Phoenixcenter hat auf, da gibt es bestimmt was nettes zum Zeitvertreib.

Marec


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hellfish (23. Juli 2005)

Überroller schrieb:
			
		

> Schade,
> 
> ich habe jetzt leider um 18:00h Verpflichtungen. Das wird mir zu eng  .
> Es ist sauschwer einen gemeinsamen Termin zu finden...wie immer.


Hmm, Wir treffen uns um 12 Uhr und holen Putcho um 14 Uhr vom Bahnhof ab. Das wäre doch ok, oder?

Antwort bitte vor 9:30!


----------



## Putcho (24. Juli 2005)

Hellfish schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, Wir treffen uns um 12 Uhr und holen Putcho um 14 Uhr vom Bahnhof ab. Das wäre doch ok, oder?
> 
> Antwort bitte vor 9:30!



Meine Handy-Nummer falls treffen nicht klappen sollte  ...
01788-2471702

edit: @Henning. Damke für dem Rückruf....
Hab grad mein Handy angeschaltete!!
Schaaade das es nix wird.[
Bis nächste Woche...

Am Montag wollte wir die Runde noch mal fahren ... ich denke so ab 18:30 ...


----------



## Hellfish (24. Juli 2005)

Putcho schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Handy-Nummer falls treffen nicht klappen sollte  ...
> 01788-2471702


Ich habe Dir gerade auf den AB gequatscht: Zu zweit lohnt es sich nicht, ich fahre nicht nach HArburg.


----------



## Hellfish (26. Juli 2005)

Und, habt ihr euch schon akkreditiert? Wenn ja, in welchem Startblock stehen wir? Ich hole mir meine Unterlagen erst am Donnerstag ab und bin ja sooooo ungeduldig und neugierig.


----------



## Mi! (27. Juli 2005)

ich kann meine erst am Freitag holen.

Wir sollten uns da nochmal telefonisch abstimmen, wann wir uns treffen.


Gruß 

Mi!


----------



## Marec (27. Juli 2005)

Startblock K in der Mönckebergstrasse. Start ist ab 8:45h. 
Am Akkriditierungsstand ist nicht viel los, also nicht so wie letztes Jahr. Dort hat nur BOC ein Stand aufgestellt und ein Bierausschank ist dort.


----------



## Smash (28. Juli 2005)

Confirmed! Startfeld 'K' Es bleibt aber bei unserer Zeit zum Treffen um 7:30 am Hauptbahnhof, da ab 8:00 Uhr die Aufstellung beginnt...
Also, bis Sonntag!


----------



## Mi! (28. Juli 2005)

so soll es sein!!!

Mi!


----------



## Hellfish (28. Juli 2005)

Jau, Startblock K. 
Entweder fährt mich ein Kollege nach hamburg, oder ich komme mit Öffis. Im zweiten Fall bin ich um 7:36 am HBF. 

Aaaahhhh, ich freue mich schon so. 

Achja, lest euch mal diesen Thread durch. Da hat jemand die Strecke in ein GoogleEarth-kompatibles Format gepackt. In 3D sieht die Strecke wirklich cool aus.


----------



## Hellfish (30. Juli 2005)

Hey, upsolut hat es doch wirklich geschafft, uns als Team in _einen_ Startblock zu stellen. Und dann noch mit zusammenhängenden Startnummern: 22121-22127 

Achja, bringt jemand seine Frau/Freundin/Familie/Freunde mit zum Start? Je nach Wetterlage könnten die uns das Warten auf den Start mit warmen Tee, Regenjacken usw versüßen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hellfish (31. Juli 2005)

So, seit ein paar Stunden sind die Cyclassics 2005 Geschichte. Hier mein Bericht:
Der Tag fing durchwachsen an. Nachdem ich in der Nacht stundenlang entweder wach im Bett lag oder aufs Klo rannte, schreckte mich mein Wecker um 5:20 aus dem unruhigen Schlaf. Ein leckerer Kakao, zwei Brötchen und der zarte Sonnenaufgang halfen mir, meine Müdigkeit schnell abzuschütteln. Danach wurden noch schnell die letzten Sachen gepackt und schon ging es raus zu meinem Kollegen, der schon auf dem Parkplatz wartete. Über die A23 und A7 ging es dann nach Hamburg. Unterwegs sah man schon diverse Autos, denen man ansah, was deren Fahrer heute vorhatten: Auf den Dächern, auf der Kofferraumklappe und im Inneren stapelten sich hochwertige und schick anzusehende Rennmaschinen. In Hamburg angekommen wurde ich dann in den Nähe des Bahnhofs ausgeladen und machte mich zu Fuß auf den Weg zum Treffpunkt. Nachdem dort bei strahlend blauen Himmel nochmal ein Brötchen und eine Banane vernichtet wurden, identifizierte ich einen vorbeikommenden Mountainbiker anhand der Startnummer als Überroller. Nach und nach trafen dann noch Olaf, Mi! und Putcho ein. Nach einem kleinen Plausch und einigen Fotos rollten wir dann zu Abgabe des Starterbeutels und dann in unseren Startblock (K).
Smash legte beim Start eine kurze strategiische Pause ein, und obwohl wir es besser wissen sollten, gingen Mi! und mir nach den Start die Pferde durch - mit hoher Geschwindigkeit bahnten wir uns zielgerichtet einen Weg nach vorne. Über einige kurze und schmerzhafte Kopfsteinpflasterpassagen drückten wir ordendlich aufs Tempo, so dass wir schon nach wenigen Kilometern zusammen mit 3 oder 4 anderen Fahrern unter großer Anstrengung das loch zu einer weiter vorne fahrenden Gruppe schließen konnten. Dort angekommen anhmen wir das Tempo raus, und ich hangelte mich langsam Gruppe für Gruppe nach vorne. Und war er gerade noch hinter mit gewesen, so war Mi! in Harburg plötzlich weg. Trotzdem hangelte ich mich weiter nach vorne, fuhr an den Steigungen meinen Stiefel und spielte an den kleinen Abfahrten meinen Gewichtsvorteil aus. Da ich gute Beine hatte und eigentlich immer nur Gruppen überholte, war ich doch ziemlich überrascht, als nach ca 35km Überroller mit einem lockeren "Na, hast Du Dich wieder zurückfallen lassen?" neben mir auftauchte. Auch Smash war kurze Zeit später wieder in meiner Nähe.
Die folgenden Kilometer bis Ehesdorf waren sehr gut zu fahren. Zwar verloren sich sich Überroller, Smash und ich ab und zu aus den Augen, aber nach spätestens 5 Minuten fuhr man wieder neben- oder hintereinander. auch die Hügel in der Nordheide machten sehr viel Spaß. Langsam überholte man nicht nur Starter aus den Blöcken J und I, sondern ließ auch immer häufiger Fahrer aus Block H hinter sich. Ärgerlich war es, dass viele Fahrer, die mit ihren Kräften augenscheinlich am Ende waren, in der Mitte der Straße oder zu viert nebeneinander die Berge mit Tempo 15 hochkrochen. Auch diverse Flaschen auf dem Boden waren mehr als nur störend. So fuhr mein Nebenmann mit hohem Tempo über eine unvermittelt auftauschende Plasikflasche, die mir dann gegen das Schienbein prallte. Zum Glück ist da nichts passiert, aber eine Flasche im Vorderrad hätte glatt ein Grund sein können, über den Lenker abzusteigen. 
Im letzten Dorf vor dem höchsten Hügel war die Stimmung gigantisch. Unter anderem peitschte uns ein Typ mit Megaphon mit aufmunternden Parolen die Steigung hoch. Geiles Feeling. In der Abfahrt habe ich mich dann kurz mit den Insassen eines vorbeifahrenden Begleitfahrzeuges unterhalten. Unwichtiges lustiges Zeugs, aber ein wenig Tdf-Atmosphäre kam da doch schon zustande. Kurze Zeit später ging es dann auch wieder mit hoher Geschwindigkeit die Harburger Berge hinunter. Die Gruppe, in der ich war zerfiel dann auf den folgenden Kilometern in drei Gruppen: Eine große Gruppe war ziemlich langsam unterwegs, eine Große Gruppe war sehr schnell unterwegs und ich bildete die dritte Gruppe, die verzeifelt versuchte, Anschluss an die schnelle Gruppe zu halten. Nach einigen hundert Metern sah ich die Sinnlosigkeit des Unterfangens und rollte alleine in Richtung Köhlbrandgruppe. Auf dem Weg dort hin gaben mir einige Zuschauer mit aufmunternden Rufen ( "Los, das schaffst Du", "Hopp, hopp, hopp", "boah, bist Du langsam" ) immerhin ein wenig Moral. Kurz vor der Köhlbrandbrücke wurde ich dann von einer weiteren Gruppe eingeholt, so dass ich bergauf wieder gut motiviert war. Plötzlich war auch Smash wieder neben mir. (Hast Du mich eingeholt, oder ich Dich?) Seite an Seite fuhren wir die letzten paarhundert Meter hoch und ließen uns auch so von den Photographen ablichten. Anschließend ging es bei böhigem Gegenwind durch den Hafen. Wir hatten Probleme, wieder richtig in Tritt zu kommen. Zum Glück kam von hinten eine relativ gute Gruppe, so dass wir dort einigermaßen lutschen konnten. Kurz vor der Elbe kamen uns dann auch die Profis entgegen. 
Ziemlich ausgepumpt fuhren wir dann über die letzte Kopfsteinpflasterpassage (Kornhausbrücke?) und rasten zum Feldertrennung am Bahnhof. Exakt hier hätte das Rennen von mir aus (Meine Trinkflaschen waren leer und ich war platt) beendet sein können. Stattdessen ging es nochmal auf einem winkeligen Kurs über den Jungfernsteig zum Gänsemarkt. Und diese Strecke zog sich. Ich kriegte keinen Druck mehr aufs Pedal, der Tacho wollte nicht über die 30 kommen, und ich konnte die 10 Meter zwischen Smash und mir einfach nicht zufahren. An der Mönkebergstraße war ich dann endlich wieder neben ihn, und Schulter an Schulter fuhren wir durch die jubelnden Massen über die Zielgerade.
Vom Zieldurchlauf war es dann nur ein Katzensprung zur Starterbeutelausgabe. Nach einer erfrischenden Dusche trafen sich Putcho (inkl Familie) , Mi!, Smash und meine Wenigkeit und machten uns auf den Weg zum Rathausplatz. Uneterwegs trafen wir Überroller, der trotz Federgabel 4 Minuten vor Smash und mir über die Ziellinie gerollt ist. Anschließend gab es lecker Currywurst mit Pommes und ein alkoholfreies Erfrischungsgetränk. Als es dann anfing zu regnen, löste sich unsere Runde auf, und Mi! und ich machten uns auf den Weg zum Bahnhof. Im Zug angekommen ließ ich den Tag nochmal Revue passieren und freute mich schon auf die warme Dusche, die mich erwartete.

Gut war:
Das Wetter
Keine Unfälle
Die Stimmung
Meine Beine
Die Leute an der Strecke
Wesentlich freiere Strecke (Startblock K anstelle von Startblock V)
Die neue Streckenführung
Die Zielgerade mit Smash
Mein neues Rad
Die Köhlbrandbrücke
Ergebnisse im Internet
Platz 132 in der Teamwertung

Nicht so gut war:
Kamikazefahrer
Die Leute, die sich im Startblock nach vorne schummeln
Die ganzen auf dem Boden liegenden Trinkflaschen
Die fiese kleine Zusatzrunde vom Bahnhof zur Mö

Was werde ich nächstes Jahr anders machen:
Mehr trainieren - 600 km sind zu wenig
Ruhiger starten
Den Schnellspanner an meiner Bremse schließen

Fotos folgen!


----------



## Smash (1. August 2005)

Die Ergebnisse:
Teamwertung IBC Racing Team: 11:17:30, Platz 132 von 445
Überroller (Marec Grossmann): 2:46:25, Platz 1583, 234 Männer
Smash (Olaf Gehrmann): 2:49:34, Platz 2089, 574 MSen2
Hellfish (Hennig Kempa): 2:49:52, Platz 2139, 1046 MSen1
Putcho (Matthias Lüthke): 2:51:39, Platz 2432, 683 MSen2
Mi! (Michael Nickel): 2:55:49, Platz 3144, 1481 MSen1

Insgesamt eine Verbesserung im Teamranking zu 2004 von Platz 182 auf 132! Durch die anspruchsvollere Strecke (mehr Höhenmeter!) wurde meiner Ansicht nach die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit gedrückt. Desweiteren viel mir persönlich auf, dass weniger zusammenfahrende Gruppen auf der Strecke anzutreffen waren, sodass man nicht selten alleine 'gegen den Wind' fahren musste. Insgesamt konnte ich das Rennen für sehr ausgewogen fahren und meine Reserven optimal einsetzen. Ich freue mich schon heute auf das nächste Jahr. Vielleicht dann auf die lange Strecke...
Gruß, Smash


----------



## Smash (1. August 2005)

Hier gibt es ein paar Bilder...
Gruß, Smash


----------



## Marec (1. August 2005)

Ich muß auch sagen, dass es eine wunderschöne Tour war. Mir hat die Strecke sehr gut gefallen, da sie Landschaftlich schön ist und die Strassen sehr gut sind. Ausserdem ist die Strecke durch die Hügel nicht so langweilig. Bergauf hats echt Spass gemacht. Und es macht echt Laune, so viele andere Biker zu überholen. Unterwegs hatte ich noch einen Arbeitskollegen getroffen, der plötzlich neben mir fuhr... unter all den Bikern echt ne Kunst.
Allerdings war der Endspurt an der Alster zur Mö. recht grausig. Gegenwind, dann doch leicht bergauf und das noch nach 100 Km... autsch. 
Nächstes Jahr vieleicht mit einem RR und dann die grosse Tour. Wenn ohne RR, dann doch lieber die Mittlere...
Gruß


----------



## Putcho (2. August 2005)

*Ja* es hat Spaß gemacht, die Strecke war toll. Durch die bessere Startblockeinteilung war auch ein besseres fahren möglich und man war nicht ständig nur am überholen .....
Schade fande ich es, das ein wirkliches Gruppen/Windschattenfahren gar nicht stattfand. Wahrscheinlich muß man dies in einer Gruppe öfter trainieren .....
Während der Fahrt hätte ich schon gut noch die 150 Km machen können, doch nach der Feldteilung hat mir der Pseudo-Endspurt mit Anfang dreißig bei Gegenwind doch den Rest gegeben...
Nächstesmal würde ich wohl nur die lange Strecke machen wenn auch wirklich auch das  Gruppen/Windschattenfahren öfter trainiert werden kann...
Aber vieleicht wohne wir auch dazu zu weit auseinander....
Ansonsten kann ich auch gut die 100 Km fahren zumahl ich diese jetzt kenne...


----------



## Hellfish (4. August 2005)

So, die Fotos sind online. Die Qualität ist zwar u.a.S., aber ein paar schöne Erinnerungsbilder sind schon dabei.


----------



## Hellfish (29. November 2005)

In ein paar Tagen kann man sich ja wieder anmelden. 2006 die lange Strecke?


----------



## Hellfish (7. Dezember 2005)

So, Anmeldungen sind ab dem 8.12. 12:00 möglich.
Lange Strecke (150-170km, keine Ahnung, wie lang sie genau sein wird.)
Gleicher Teamname "IBC Racing Team" (ohne Bindestriche)
Mi!?
Smash?
Fritz?
Putcho?
Überroller?


----------



## Putcho (8. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Zusammen,
Es geht wieder looooosss !!!!!1
Ich bin dabei!!!!!
Die 155 KM sollen es sein!!!!
Smash und Überroller sind auch dabei...
Teamname ist O.K.
Wir haben vor diesmal wirklich zusammen zu 
trainieren.. damit wir beim Rennen die
155 KM größtenteils zusammenfahren....
Putcho
(schon mit einer großen Vorfreude....)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hellfish (8. Dezember 2005)

Putcho schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Zusammen,
> Es geht wieder looooosss !!!!!1
> Ich bin dabei!!!!!
> Die 155 KM sollen es sein!!!!
> ...


Saubere Sache!
Ich bin gerade dabei, mich durch die Anmeldung zu hangeln.
155km für 61,50 Euro
Einzelwertung: JA
Teamwertung: JA
Teamname: IBC Racing Team
KEIN Individueller Startplatz!

Heftig: Die Preise an sich haben sich nicht erhöht, aber das T-Shirt kostet 10 Euro extra...



> Wir haben vor diesmal wirklich zusammen zu
> trainieren.. damit wir beim Rennen die
> 155 KM größtenteils zusammenfahren....


Das sollten wir eigentlich hinkriegen. Momentan habe ich zwei (mehr oder weniger) funktionsfähige Rennräder, so dass ich auch im Frühjahr mal zum Trainieren in den Hamburger Süden fahren kann. 3 oder 4 gemeinsamme Trainingsfahrten sollten wir schon hinkriegen. Evtl ein paar Mal in Buchholz oder Harburg auf der "Südschleife" trainieren, und ein Mal das Elbufer mit dem Kösterberg inspezieren. Bei der Gelegenheit können wir auch mal einen Blick auf den gefürchteten Waseberg werfen. 



> Putcho
> (schon mit einer großen Vorfreude....)



So, nebenbei habe ich die Anmeldung abgeschlossen. Die Bestätigung ist mir gerade per Mail reingeflattert. 
Ich freue mich auch schon ziemlich.   

Bis denne!
Henning


----------



## Putcho (8. Dezember 2005)

Moin,
bin auch angemeldet !!!!!!
***********************
155km für 61,50 Euro
Einzelwertung: JA
Teamwertung: JA
Teamname: IBC Racing Team
KEIN Individueller Startplatz!
**************************

Bis denne 
Putcho


----------



## Smash (8. Dezember 2005)

... bin im 'Team'...   

155km, IBC Racing Team

Gruß, Smash


----------



## Marec (8. Dezember 2005)

So, 

bin auch Angemeldet fpr die 155 Km. Habe bis dahin denn endlich vieleicht mal ein RR.
Hatten wir eigentlich ein Stichwort?
Marec


----------



## Hellfish (8. Dezember 2005)

Überroller schrieb:
			
		

> So,
> 
> bin auch Angemeldet fpr die 155 Km.


Sauber!   



> Habe bis dahin denn endlich vieleicht mal ein RR.


Wenn Du mal schnell 'nen halben Meter wachsen würdest, könntest Du mein altes Radl haben. 




> Hatten wir eigentlich ein Stichwort?
> Marec


Nein, das wird auch nicht benötigt, da wir als Team alle aus dem gleichen Startblock starten (werden|können|sollen).
Das Stichwort scheint nur für Einzelfahrer zu sein, die mit 'nem Kumpel aus dem gleichen Block starten wollen.


----------



## Marec (8. Dezember 2005)

Ah soooo!!!

na dann ist ja gut. Ich hatte das auf der Seite anders verstanden. Ich hatte deshalb vorsichtshalber "IBC Racing Team" eingegeben   ... hoffentlich nimmt das kein Anderer als Stichwort... . Kann ich ja hoffentlich immer noch löschen lassen.
Und das mit dem halben Meter schaffe ich nicht mehr bis dahin... Sonst fahr ich schnell nach Japan und lass mich dort verlängern, die machen das häufiger...

Marec


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Putcho (8. Dezember 2005)

Überroller schrieb:
			
		

> Ah soooo!!!
> 
> na dann ist ja gut. Ich hatte das auf der Seite anders verstanden. Ich hatte deshalb vorsichtshalber "IBC Racing Team" eingegeben   ... hoffentlich nimmt das kein Anderer als Stichwort... . Kann ich ja hoffentlich immer noch löschen lassen.
> Und das mit dem halben Meter schaffe ich nicht mehr bis dahin... Sonst fahr ich schnell nach Japan und lass mich dort verlängern, die machen das häufiger...
> ...



Das habe ich auch noch als Stichwort eingegeben ,,,,
Putcho


----------



## Mi! (9. Dezember 2005)

ich werde mir die Schande aus dem letzten Jahr ersparen. Sorry.

Grüße

Mi!

(seit dem 28.09.05 mit drei Mädels zu Hause)


----------



## Hellfish (9. Dezember 2005)

Mi! schrieb:
			
		

> ich werde mir die Schande aus dem letzten Jahr ersparen. Sorry.


 Schade. 
Zeit? Geld? Nullbock? Zu lange Strecke? Nachwuchs? Woran liegt es?




> Grüße
> 
> Mi!
> 
> (seit dem 28.09.05 mit drei Mädels zu Hause)


Bigamie? Schwiegermutter? Oder etwa doch Nachwuchs?  Glückwunsch! Bei mir dauert es hoffentlich noch ein paar Jährchen.


----------



## Mi! (9. Dezember 2005)

Nachwuchs!!!

Gruß

Mi!


----------



## ozei (9. Dezember 2005)

Gibts zu, du hättest am liebsten Bigamie geschrieben um uns alle neidisch zu machen ;-)


----------



## Marec (11. Dezember 2005)

ozei schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts zu, du hättest am liebsten Bigamie geschrieben um uns alle neidisch zu machen ;-)



Tja, so hat jeder seine kleinen Träume...


----------



## Marec (18. Dezember 2005)

Habe endlich ein RR... Grooooosse Freude.


----------



## Marec (17. April 2006)

Hallo Leute,

wie sieht es eigentlich mit ein paar gemeinsamen Trainingseinheiten aus? 
Ich halte mir immer einen Wochentag für ca. 2h frei und Sonntags kann ich 4h.
Gruß Marec


----------



## Smash (18. April 2006)

Moin Marec!

Von mir aus können wir Anfang Mai mit dem Training starten... Zuvor habe ich noch den Hamburg Marathon am kommenden Sonntag vor mir und würde danach ersma 1-2Wochen mit heftigeren Trainingseinheiten pausen...

Vorschlag zum Training wie schon von Dir vorgeschlagen:
Bis zu den CyClassics 1x in der Woche 2 Stunden, abends und 1x am Wochenende Samstag oder Sonntag eine lange Einheit, je nach freien Terminen... Ok?

Zur Info: Ich werde Putcho darüber informieren...

Bis dann und lass uns via PM oder diesen Thread in Kontakt bleiben!


----------



## Marec (18. April 2006)

Ja, das klingt gut.
Dann wünsche ich viel Erfolg am Sonntag. Ich bin auch dort, allerdings nur als Betreuer und Chauffeur.
Bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hellfish (18. April 2006)

Überroller schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> wie sieht es eigentlich mit ein paar gemeinsamen Trainingseinheiten aus?
> Ich halte mir immer einen Wochentag für ca. 2h frei und Sonntags kann ich 4h.
> Gruß Marec


Als jemand, der ohne Auto am Ar$ch der Welt lebt, antworte ich mit einem entschiedenen: "Im Prinzip ja, aaaaaber..."  
Mal sehen, ob ich es an einem Wochenende nach Harburg schaffe.

Trainiert wird aber trotzdem! Dieses Wochenende steht auch schon das erste Rennen an.


----------



## m.h.g.g. (18. April 2006)

Ich will auch!!!!

Bin noch nie bei einem Wettkampf dabei gewesen und habe super Ambitionen dort mitzumachen!!!!

Hat/bzw. weiß noch jemand einen Startplatz????
Ich will unbedingt die 55 km mitmachen!!!!!
Ich bin mit MTB unterwegs und hoffe, dass mir jemand helfen kann!!!!!


BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hellfish (19. April 2006)

m.h.g.g. schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will auch!!!!
> 
> Bin noch nie bei einem Wettkampf dabei gewesen und habe super Ambitionen dort mitzumachen!!!!
> 
> ...


Das Rennen war keine 3 Wochen nach Anmeldebeginn ausverkauft. Aber hier findest Du wohl noch einen Startplatz.


----------



## Putcho (28. April 2006)

Überroller schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> wie sieht es eigentlich mit ein paar gemeinsamen Trainingseinheiten aus?
> Ich halte mir immer einen Wochentag für ca. 2h frei und Sonntags kann ich 4h.
> Gruß Marec



4 h am WE für eine lange Ausfahrt schaffe
 ich auch, bloß mit fahrten in der Woche
 siehe es für Mai schlecht aus da ich selten
 in HH bin.
 Ansonsten (ab Juni) kann es auch in der Woche klappen.
 Ab ca. 17.30 Uhr ich Feierabend in Hamburg-Hamm.
 Wie lange wir fahren können is abhängig von wo
 gestartet wird.


----------



## Marec (30. April 2006)

Hi,

ich würde morgen wieder eine etwas längere RR- Tour fahren... so 2 1/2 bis 
3 1/2 Stunden, ca 70 - 100 km.
Strecke wäre von Harburg nach Altenwerder, Francoop, Neuenfelde, Estebrügge, Buxtehude, Moisburg, Appel, Rosengartenstrasse hoch, dann entweder über Maschen und Hopte oder direkt über Sieversen und Vahrendorf zurück nach Harburg... je nach Zeit Lust und Kondition... kann ja auch jeder nach belieben abkürzen
wer Lust hat...
Treffpunkt ist dann Karstadt in Harburg, S- Bahn Harbrug Rathaus um 11:00h. Ich bitte um eine Bestätigung, falls jemand mit möchte, da ich dort sonst nicht warte.
Gruß Marec


----------



## JanV (30. April 2006)

Überroller schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich würde morgen wieder eine etwas längere RR- Tour fahren... so 2 1/2 bis
> 3 1/2 Stunden, ca 70 - 100 km.
> ...



Tach Marec,

Schade, ich war heute schon. Von Finkenwerder nach Stade und zurück, ziemlich genau 70 km, 22,2 Schnitt (naja mit alle "schiebepassagen" über den Deich drin, wenn der Weg mal wieder voll Treibholz war....) Cruisen war mit 26,x km/h. Ich habe übrigens Straßenreifen auf mein MTB gemacht, rollt besser als die Nobby Nics  

Ich habe mich für morgen eine lockere Tour durch die HaBe vorgenommen. Wenn mein Tempo Dir/Euch passt, komme ich später gerne mal mit.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Marec (4. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ich mache diesen Sonntag wieder eine RR- Trainingseinheit. Der Weg ist der Selbe wie letzten Montag, eine Harburg-Umrundung über Neuenfelde nach Königreich, Buxtehude, Moisburg, Appel, über die Rosengartenstrasse nach Tötensen, Hittfeld, Maschen, Winsen, Hoopte, Over und Harburg. Insgesamt 100 km in geplanten  3 1/2 - 4 Stunden mit einem Schnitt von 25 bis 30 Km/h. Start um 11:00 uhr. Treffpunkt flexibel wählbar innerhalb Harburgs. 
Wer mitmöchte, kann mir eine PM schicken oder sich hier im Thread anmelden.

Gruß Marec


----------



## VotecArni (4. Mai 2006)

Sonntag? Da ist doch RTF in Buxtehude


----------



## Marec (5. Mai 2006)

VotecArni schrieb:
			
		

> Sonntag? Da ist doch RTF in Buxtehude



Macht doch nichts... schau ich mal vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marec (26. Mai 2006)

Hi,

Ich möchte am Sonntag den 28.6 wieder eine RR- Einheit machen. Die Fahrt führt auf jedenfall um Jesteburg herum, nach Buchholz. Danach werde ich mal schauen. Dauer ca 4h.
Wer Lust hat...
Ich werde am Sonntag um ca 11:00 uhr am Bahnhof Harburg (Fernbahnhof) für 15 Min. warten. Ansonsten freue ich mich über eine PM oder Antwort im Thread.
Gruß Marec


----------



## Putcho (27. Mai 2006)

Übernächstes Wochende kann ich dabei sein .....
Liebe Grüsse von Putcho


----------



## Marec (27. Mai 2006)

Alles klar. 
Bis dahin denn...


----------



## Hellfish (26. Juni 2006)

Wie wäre es mit einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt am Samstag oder Sonntag?


----------



## Putcho (26. Juni 2006)

Wir (Smash, Überroller, Wernerson,
Putcho) sind letztes Wo'ende
ein RTF in Hamburg-Volksdorf 
gefahren .....

Am kommenden Wo'ende
haben die meisten keine Zeit
(Überroller und Smash und Wernserson)
nicht.
Ich werde wohl eine MTB-Tour machen  ...

Aber diese Termine sind noch in der Pipeline

************************************
noch ein RTF gefällig als besondere Trainingsvariante?
Vieleicht am 08.07. in HH-Alsterdorf (95 Km)
und/ oder am 16.07.2006 (120 oder 165 KM).
Ich hätte unbedingt Lust!!!

Bitte Rückmelden ...
***********************************
@Hellfisch
kannst du mir bitte deine mail-Adresse posten,
dann kommst du auch in den Trainingsversteiler.

Liebe Grüsse
von Putcho


----------



## Marec (26. Juni 2006)

Den 16. würde ich mir frei halten. Wie es mit dem 8. aussieht, weiss ich noch nicht.
Gruß Marec


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dominator2003 (28. Juli 2006)

wer von euch fährt am sonntag bei den cyclassics die 55er strecke mit? suche noch leute für ne gruppe zum windschattenfahren. bin mit nem mtb unterwegs. schnitt ca 27km/h
liebe grüße,katharina


----------



## Marec (1. August 2006)

Hi,

also ich finde, dass wir ein passables Ergebnis erzielt haben. 
Teamwertung Platz 60.
Ein Dankeschön auch an Jens für seine geniale Zeit.

Gruß Marec


----------

